# General Advice



## Djandybass (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello all, I am looking for some fellow geek advice regarding some builds I made.

PC1 
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H 
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ Dual Core OC'd @ 2.8 
RAM: 4GB Super Talent DDR2 667Mhz 
Video Card: XFX ATI Radeon HD 5570 1GB DDR2 OC'd 




PC2
Motherboard: Foxconn M61PMV
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ Dual Core OC'd @ 2.8
RAM: 4GB Super Talent DDR2 667Mhz
Video Card: MSI ATI Radeon HD 5450 1GB DDR3 OC'd


As you can see, very few slight differences between PC1 and PC2. Both PC's have the same processor,ram,HDD, OC'd to the same speed. PC2's vid card has DDR3 mem as opposed to PC1's DDR2. I have spent hours OC'ing and trying to boost performance on PC2 to no avail. PC1 runs games significantly faster than PC2. When testing on FFXIV Beta, PC1 has almost no lag at all, while PC2 is laggy and choppy.
The only thing i can think of is the Mobo difference, but can a Mobo affect performance that significantly? Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well the reason is because the HD 5570 has 5 time more stream processors than the 5450, and neither of which are gaming cards. They are meant for HTPC's not gaming.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is a comparison of the 2 products.

Here is their game performance comparison.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Agreed with llcrossedude7 however a motherboard can make all the difference especially with minute details when overclocking. Gigabyte a far superior to foxconn, the gigabyte will be faster.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Agreed with greenbrucelee what are the 2 motherboards you have, because the only way the Foxconn will beat the Gigabyte is it is a newer chipset.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Well the reason is because the HD 5570 has 5 time more stream processors than the 5450, and neither of which are gaming cards. They are meant for HTPC's not gaming.


Are you saying the 5770 is not a good gaming card?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Tyree I think you misread the post I said 5570 not 5770, because I have a 5770 and its a great gaming card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My bad and my apologies.


----------

